# I need Discus Experts.



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I just set up this 75 gallon, and I was planning on putting 5 Discus and 6 Cories in it. The tank will be near 80'F, and have a pH of 6.2. The water is soft also. I am running an Fx5 on the tank now.

The Cories are more of a dither fish, until the Discus get comfortable with me. When the Discus are more happy, and associate me with food, I am still keeping the Cories 

The tank is not Bare Bottom or Sand. I am choosing to go with normal gravel. It worked fine with some Wild Caught Nhamunda Discus I had, so I don't think it will harm some tank raised Discus.

Here are where a few of my questions come in.

1.) The Fx5 was running on a heavily stocked Cichlid tank before I put it on the 75 gallon. It has the Bio Rings, and just some water pads. What else could I get for this Fx5? Ammonia Removing media mixed with Carbon? or would that be a little much for the Discus?

2.) Diet is one area of fish keeping that I take seriously. What mixture of food should I give my Discus? I was thinking of something like, Frozen Beefheart on Mondays, Frozen Bloodworms on Tuesdays, Spirulina/Kelp Flakes on Wednesdays, and give them New Life Spectrum on Thursday-Sunday? Am I missing any key nutrients? Beefheart for growth, Bloodworms as a Treat and for color, Spirulina for Color and digestion help, New Life Spectrum as a Staple. Let me know if I could fix anything 

3.) As for water changes, I am not sure how often, and how much to do it. Some people say that you must do 50% WCs, twice a day. Sorry, I don't live in a dream world. I am busy with work and school. I can dedicate much of my time to my fish, but not that much. I am thinking twice a week, 25%. Does that sound ok? I'm sure the Fx5 will do a great job at removing waste, and the few low light plants I have will like the nutrients from the waste, but still not sure how often I need to do them. Please help here.

4.) As for their tank, I need to provide some shade. Right now, all I have is a large piece of wood propped up in the corner. What are some other good methods to providing them shade? I am bad at decor, so please help.

Thanks for reading all of this if you did! Sorry it is so long, but I have a lot of questions while this tank is cycling. Just excited  Thanks, Tyler


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

80 is fine for adult Discus. Juvies growing up cold and in a planted tank run some risks. Don't expect show quality sizes

Water changes need to keep the water clean. If you feed messy foods like beefheart you will have to do more or larger changes. Personally I would suggest NLS and my mysis shrimp. Just as good food but far cleaner.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Number6 said:


> 80 is fine for adult Discus. Juvies growing up cold and in a planted tank run some risks. Don't expect show quality sizes
> 
> Water changes need to keep the water clean. If you feed messy foods like beefheart you will have to do more or larger changes. Personally I would suggest NLS and my mysis shrimp. Just as good food but far cleaner.


Yep, my water is warm, soft, and low in pH 

I think I will just be feeding Beefheart until they hit 1 year old, then stick with a nice staple diet. The place I want to order from uses Omega 1 flakes, so I'll probably use that with frozen Beefheart, and spiraling flakes for now, with the occasional NLS feeding ha


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

If they are on Omega 1 flakes right now, I would suggest keeping them on that with just Mysis shrimp to supplement. Beefheart is useful for packing on the fat onto these fish, but I can't see that working in a planted tank. Just not the right kind of grow out conditions.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Number6 said:


> If they are on Omega 1 flakes right now, I would suggest keeping them on that with just Mysis shrimp to supplement. Beefheart is useful for packing on the fat onto these fish, but I can't see that working in a planted tank. Just not the right kind of grow out conditions.


Alright, cool! As for tankmates, idk what to choose! I think if I do 6 Discus, with 10 CardInal tetras I would also do some shrimp to clean up. People say Amano's are a good choice, because full grown, they wouldn't fit in the mouth of a discus. What do you think about adding a few of those?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

depend on how big youre discus is i dont see you going fr with them in a planted gravel tank.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I've kept wild caught nhamunda discus just fine in a planted gravel tank. I received them from a guy who believed that you must do 50% water changes a day, and that the tank must be bare bottom. His fish shyed away when he walked by, but they still ate. I got them for a very nice price, took them home and put them straight into my planted gravel tank. Within two weeks, I had them greeting me at the glass. They would actually swim around and interact with one another. I tried them in a sand tank, and they would not eat food off the bottom of the tank. I put them back into my gravel tank, and they actually looked for food in the cracks. They got big, and had some amazing spangles on their body.

My theory is, that since barebottom was so unnatural to them, it stressed them out more. In the planed tank (I had ALOT of plants) I think the plants were my main source of filtration, and they gave the discus some hiding places. That's why I think they were much happier. I refuse to go barebottom, and without plants I think it looks plain ugly, and the discus are less secure. If I don't go far, then you can say "I told ya so" but I think I will go very far


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

plants are natural for discus either so how can you say that about bare bottom -.-

like i said size has to do with everything


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> plants are natural for discus either so how can you say that about bare bottom -.-
> 
> like i said size has to do with everything


Hmm Your typo, "fr" has confused me. For? Far? From?

Plants ARE natural for Discus EITHER? I think you meant to say AREN'T natural. If plants aren't natural for an Amazonian Discus, you've sure as **** confused


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

plants arent natural in a discus biotope i suggest you do a bit more research about discus. no i am not confuse aboout my discus info.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

jd lover said:


> plants arent natural in a discus biotope i suggest you do a bit more research about discus. no i am not confuse aboout my discus info.


HUH


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> plants arent natural in a discus biotope i suggest you do a bit more research about discus. no i am not confuse aboout my discus info.


I don't know what info you have been reading, but 11 out of 10 people will tell you that an Amazonian biotope has plants. Here, just look at this site in fact:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=227

"densely grown with aquatic plants" http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/amazon.php

"there must be lots of plants" http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/man ... otope.html

pictures: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_altum_angelfish.htm

or maybe none of those do it for you. Here's a video of the Amazon itself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNj75_4j ... re=related

I don't want to be an @$$, but you really need to do some research if you think Discus don't like plants. In fact if you watch that series, there is a special on wild discus, and they are darting in and out of some Swords.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you know what ill simply put it this way. go to simplydiscus.com and as ANYONE if a natural habitat for discus includes lots of plants.

discus comes from submerge roots and trees thats why they are BLACKWATER fish.

go to simplydiscus and you can come back apologizing to me after.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you like to show vids heres one of ACTUAL discus biotope

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCDEzthv ... re=related

bam another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_LPfGPM ... re=related

from your left!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B99IuJ2t ... re=related

DUCK! cause im swinging from the right too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwDCseB- ... re=related

point is: see lots of plants?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Scar,

The point you are missing is that people suggest going bare bottom and doing daily water changes while the discus are young, that strict regime changes once the discus reach adulthood. So comparing the adults you bought to young discus is not correct.

Your fish will live either way most likely, but like number6 said, don't expect really nice fish. Instead expect small fish.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> you like to show vids heres one of ACTUAL discus biotope
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCDEzthv ... re=related
> 
> ...


Notice your argument is taken from two Youtube users. I type in "Amazon Biotope" in Google, and every source listed says that Amazonian Biotopes near Nhamunda, and the Tefe region love LOTS of plants. I have a few popular sources, you have 2 youtube users.

My Sources>Your sources

I do realize that your videos show that they shoal among tree roots. My videos show that the Breed and raise babies in heavily planted areas.

During the breeding season, maybe they go to the plants, and during the wet season they go up to the tree roots.

We won't know cuz we're not Discus. If you still think you are right, and I am wrong, your are blinded by stupidity.

Besides, why do you bring fists to a gun fight ;D


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

lol did you not see in one of the vid the parents was WITH the babies? hmmm personal insult is the first sign of one being wrong. all i got to say is sign up to simply discus and ask the folks there and they will tell you plants arent natural. its mostly tree roots and fallen branches. it doesnt matter if my source is 2 youtube user the film the discus in IT'S habitat FIRST HAND.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Bickering is not a discussion


----------

